# DJ Native Swing



## Guest (24. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich bastele gerade an einer GUI und bin auf die DJ Native Swing Komponente gestoßen. Leider bekomme ich das Beispiel nicht zum laufen.

Anbei mein Code:


```
import chrriis.dj.nativeswing.NativeInterfaceHandler;
import chrriis.dj.nativeswing.demo.examples.webbrowser.SimpleWebBrowserExample;


public class DJNative {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		  NativeInterfaceHandler.init();
		  // Here goes the rest of the initialization
		  SimpleWebBrowserExample s = new SimpleWebBrowserExample();
		  s.setVisible(true);
	}
	
	

}
```

Und die Fehlermeldung:


> NativeSwing: Starting spawned VM
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IllegalStateException: This call must happen in the UI thread!
> at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.MessagingInterface.checkUIThread(MessagingInterface.java:225)
> at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.NativeInterfaceHandler.checkUIThread(NativeInterfaceHandler.java:549)
> ...



Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? 

Anbei noch der Link zu der Komponente in der auch das Beispiel enthalten ist. djproject.sourceforge.net/ns/index.html

Besten Dank

Tom


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (24. Mrz 2008)

Probiere es mal folgendermaßen (ungetestet):


```
import chrriis.dj.nativeswing.NativeInterfaceHandler;
import chrriis.dj.nativeswing.demo.examples.webbrowser.SimpleWebBrowserExample;


public class DJNative {
	
	public DJNative(){
          NativeInterfaceHandler.init();
          SimpleWebBrowserExample s = new SimpleWebBrowserExample();
          s.setVisible(true);
	}
		
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new DJNative();
	}
   
}
```


----------



## Guest (24. Mrz 2008)

Danke,

klappt leider auch nicht, gleiche Fehlermeldung:



> NativeSwing: Starting spawned VM
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IllegalStateException: This call must happen in the UI thread!
> at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.MessagingInterface.checkUIThread(MessagingInterface.java:225)
> at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.NativeInterfaceHandler.checkUIThread(NativeInterfaceHandler.java:549)
> ...


----------



## Wildcard (24. Mrz 2008)

Steht doch genau da:
This call must happen in the UI thread! 
Stichwort SwingUtilities#invokeLater falls diese Bibliothek nicht irgendwas eigenes mitbringt.


----------

